
The Empty Brain - dwighttk
https://aeon.co/essays/your-brain-does-not-process-information-and-it-is-not-a-computer
======
jonbaer
I think if I developed a "brain" the first thing I would do is reinforce it to
believe it wasn't a computer (ie teach it to read this article) ...

------
fabrixxm
> On my computer, each byte contains 64 bits

well...

